# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Tiết kiệm đến 40% giá đặt khách sạn cao cấp

## vietpremier

*GIẢM GIÁ ĐẾN 40% ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN* 








             Để đánh dấu chặng đường 3 năm tham gia tại   thị trường  Du Lịch dành cho các Tập đoàn, Doanh Nghiệp với những kết   quả khả quan  đã đạt được, *VIET PREMIER* đang có chương trình Ưu đãi lên đến 40% dành cho dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn trên toàn đất nước Việt Nam.
*Thời gian khuyến mãi:*
             Từ ngày 24/5/2013 đến hết ngày 25/10/2013.
*Thời gian sử dụng:*
             Sử dụng sau* 02* tháng kể từ ngày   khách  hàng gọi đặt phòng khách sạn tại công ty du lịch Viet Premier.    (Có  thể sử dụng sớm hơn tuỳ vào nơi khách sạn quý khách đặt)
*Hình thức thanh toán:*
             Thanh toán bằng bằng chuyển khoản: Công ty Cổ phần Du  lịch Việt Hàng   Đầu, Tài khoản số: 1007 1485 1012 694 (VND) - NH  Eximbank, CN Hòa Bình   TPHCM hoặc   trực tiếp tại công ty du lịch Viet  Premier: 29 Nguyễn Văn   Nguyễn, Phường   Tân Định, Q.1, TP.HCM
*Điều kiện đặt phòng:*
             Áp dụng đối với tất cả khách sạn 3 sao trở lên tại Việt Nam.
             Chỉ giảm giá khi khách hàng gọi đến đặt phòng khách sạn vào *NGÀY THỨ 6* mỗi tuần.

  Xem thêm














*Hồ Chí Minh*
                  Sheaton, Palace Hotel, Asian Ruby....
*Giá từ: 1.050.000 Đ*
*Vũng Tàu*
                  Imperial, Mỹ Lệ, Lan Rừng, Grand Hotel...
*Giá từ: 820.000 Đ*
*Đà Lạt*
                 Dalat Palace, Ngọc Lan, Dalat Plaza...
*Giá từ: 785.000 Đ*
*Nha Trang*
                  Vinpearl Reort, Best Western, Michelia,...
*Giá từ: 1.250.000 Đ*







Hãy truy cập website: www.vietnampremier.com hoặc Facebook: www.Facebook.com/vietpremiertours để biết thêm thông tin khuyến mại về các dịch vụ du lịch.
 Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để đặt phòng: *08.629.10.900* (chỉ duy nhất ngày thứ sáu) * BẢO ĐẢM RẼ HƠN GIÁ CÔNG BỐ TRÊN INTERNET KHÁCH SẠN RẤT NHIỀU*

----------


## vietpremier

Mọi người vui lòng ủng hộ nhé

----------

